# Anthony Burgess: Satan’s attacks on the doctrine of justification



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 6, 2020)

... [Martin]_ Chemnitius_ relateth, that he did _saepè cohor rescere,_ many times tremble when he thought of a speech which _Luther _would often say (and it was ominous) _That after his death the Doctrine of Justification would be corrupted:_ And indeed when those first Reformers had made the body of this truth in all the several parts of it like that of _Absalom,_ comely and beautiful, without any blemish, there presently rose up many perverted in mind, and set upon it, as those thieves upon the man going to _Jericho,_ leaving it wounded, and half dead. ...

For more, see Anthony Burgess: Satan’s attacks on the doctrine of justification.


----------

